# Pregnancy after Tubal Ligitation???



## Babee_Bugs

Hey guys, I haven't posted for some years. I had my 4th baby and due to lots of complications we decided our family was complete and so my tubes were cut and tied during my 4th C section.

All has been good, except for the last weekish I've been experiencing "symptoms" tender breasts, mood swings, fatigue, light headlines etc. My last period was about a week ago and at 1st heavy but was odd compared to others and I've had brown spotting. I've also had some abdomen discomfort also.

The husband joked yesterday that could I be pregnant? So at work I got a test to prove him wrong. Only I saw the faintest of shadow line? So i tested when I got home at tea time, thinking ahhh it was a dud, so tested again and again we both saw a very faint line??? (The husband never sees these faint lines, so I was shocked he saw it too!) Anyways I thought ill test in the morning and if there's abit stronger of a line then it must be right... again saw something slightly stronger?

But I'm sooo confused! How if I am pregnant is this possible? I'm in total disbelief and shock


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Totally unedited


----------



## gigglebox

That is very strange...but you wouldn't be the first to get pregnant despite a tubal. It is still quite light though; I wouldn't full on panic until I saw some progression. Was that pic taken in the time frame?


----------



## iwantababynow

I can kind of see a very fait line, I wouldn't worry unless it gets darker!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Not sure, something catches my eye but could just be a shadow. 

Only way to know is to wait it out. x


----------

